# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Καταγραφικό Techshell πρόβλημα

## paulk

Σήμερα το καταγραφικό άρχησε τα τρελά του...έκλεισε μόνο του...το άνοιξα  και μου έβγαλε να κάνω όλες τις ρυθμίσεις απο την αρχή..τα έκανα και  μέσα σε 10 λεπτά έκανε το ίδιο...τώρα το έβγαλα απο το ρεύμα για να δω  μπας και γίνει τίποτα 						
τι μπορεί να φταίει;;

----------


## stam1982

Αποχαιρέτησε το.

----------


## paulk

Γιατί?? Τι έπαθε.?
1.5 χρόνο το έχω και πάνω σε ups .

----------


## Panoss

Άρα είσαι εντός εγγύησης, εκμεταλλεύσου το.

----------


## paulk

βρήκα την απόδειξη..18-01-14 τότε το αγόρασα.
ο΄ποτε δεν είμαι μέσα στην εγγύηση..
πάντως άνοιξα το καπάκι έβγαλα την μπαταρία απο μέσα για 20 λεπτά και μετά το άνοιξα ...τώτα όταν το ανοίγω μου πετάει τα πινακάκια για να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις απο την αρχή...αλλά τις έχει έτσι όπως τις θέλω ενώ στην αρχή έπρεπε να τα κάνω όλα απο την αρχή.
πφ τι στο καλό έχει πάθει...

----------


## p270

μηπως ειναι θεμα απο τον δισκο;

----------


## paulk

λες;;; τον έκανα φορματ μέσα απο το καταγραφικό αλλά μπα..
δεν έχω άλλον να δοκιμάσω..

----------


## plouf

> βρήκα την απόδειξη..18-01-14 τότε το αγόρασα.
> ο΄ποτε δεν είμαι μέσα στην εγγύηση..
> πάντως άνοιξα το καπάκι έβγαλα την μπαταρία απο μέσα για 20 λεπτά και μετά το άνοιξα ...τώτα όταν το ανοίγω μου πετάει τα πινακάκια για να κάνω τις ρυθμίσεις απο την αρχή...αλλά τις έχει έτσι όπως τις θέλω ενώ στην αρχή έπρεπε να τα κάνω όλα απο την αρχή.
> πφ τι στο καλό έχει πάθει...




αρα ... μπαταρια καινουργια εβαλες !?

----------


## paulk

μμμ λες να φταιει η μπαταρία;; δεν την άλλαξα απλά την έβγαλα και την ξανα έβαλα....
θα πάω να πάρω αύριο μια καινούρια...

----------


## p270

βγαλε τον δισκο και κανε δοκιμη ισως εχει θεμα ο δισκος bad sector , αλλαξε και μπαταρια αν συνεχισει να κανει τα ιδια μαλλον πας για νεο

----------


## paulk

χωρίς δίσκο θα ανοίξει κανονικά;;
και γίνετε απο τον δίσκο να επαναφέρει τις ρυθμίσεις ;;
θα τα δοκιμάσω αύριο 
αν δεν γίνει θα τα έχει παίξει η πλακέτα;;
και αν ναι πως έγινε αυτό στα καλά καθούμενα;;

----------


## p270

ναι θα ανοιξει, το πως εγινε μην το ψαχνεις ολα στα καλα καθουμενα χαλανε οπως καποιες φορες πεθαινουν ξαφνικα οι ανθρωποι

----------


## paulk

ππφφ μακάρι να είναι ένα απο τα δύο αλλιώς την έκατσα.
Και όταν πατάω το κουμπι να ανοίξει αργεί πάρα πολύ...
α δίσκο είχα αλλάξει πέρσι απο ότι θυμάμαι και είχαν βάλει wd green

----------


## paulk

Τίποτα δεν έγινε....έβαλα άλλη μπαταρία..εβγαλα τον δίσκο...έβάλα άλλον δίσκο και τίποτα πάλι τα ίδια κάνει... 
Δεν κλείνει αλλά αν το κλλέίσω πρέπει να το ρυθμίσω απο την αρχή.
Αυτό που παρατήρησα όταν το άνοιγα έκανε ενα μπιπ και μετα ακουγόταν ένα κλικ (σαν να οπλίζει κάποιο ρελέ)  και άνοιγε.
Τώρα κανει το μπιπ αλλά το κλικ δεν το κάνει...πρέπει να το κλείσω να το ανοίξω και θα το κάνει μετα απο 40 δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## athenaum

δοκιμασε με αλλο τροφοδοτικο

----------


## paulk

Το πήγα στο κατάστημα που το πήρα ..το κράτησε 5 μέρες τις πρώτες 2 μέρες μια χαρά.
Τις άλλες 3 κολλούσε ..
Τελικά δεν μπόρεσε να το κάνει κάτι 
Και μου το έδωσε πίσω.
Το έχω 3 μέρες και δουλεύει αλλά άν το συνδέσω στο ιντερνετ κολλάει και μερικές φορές όταν  μπαίνω στο μενου κολλάει.
Δίσκο άλλαξα ..λέτε να είναι το τροφοδοτικό,?

----------


## athenaum

> Το πήγα στο κατάστημα που το πήρα ..το κράτησε 5 μέρες τις πρώτες 2 μέρες μια χαρά.
> Τις άλλες 3 κολλούσε ..
> Τελικά δεν μπόρεσε να το κάνει κάτι 
> Και μου το έδωσε πίσω.
> Το έχω 3 μέρες και δουλεύει αλλά άν το συνδέσω στο ιντερνετ κολλάει και μερικές φορές όταν  μπαίνω στο μενου κολλάει.
> Δίσκο άλλαξα ..λέτε να είναι το τροφοδοτικό,?



τροφοδοτικο 12V  ρυθμιζομενο για πανω απο 12V  και γειωση

----------


## paulk

12A μήπως  εννοείς 12V;;
και όταν λες γείωση ...πως θα το γειώσω

----------


## athenaum

> 12A μήπως  εννοείς 12V;;
> και όταν λες γείωση ...πως θα το γειώσω




Σωστα Ενα καλωδιο απο τη γειωση στο σασι της συσκευης

----------


## aktis

Αμα το εχεις  1 1/2 χρόνο είσαι μεσα στην εγγυηση , οι περισσότερες μάρκες εχουν 2 χρόνια τουλάχιστον. 
Αν και αυτο που λές οτι κολλάνε τα μενου , δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι φταιει το καταγραφικο . Μπορει να εχεις προβλημα με το δικτυο 
ή τον υπολογιστη σου . κολλαει και στο κινητο ;  

 Σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ανακαλύπτεις την αξία ενος σοβαρού εγκαταστάτη και 
τη διαφορά από το eshop ....


ωχ , τωρα ειδα οτι εγραψες Ιανουαριο του 2014 ... καπου στην αρχη έλεγες 1 1/2 χρόνο και μπερδευτηκα ...

----------


## paulk

ναι εγώ μπερδεύτηκα νόμιζα οτι το είχα 1,5 χρόνο μόνο...τελικά περνάειγήργορα ο καιρός..
το δίκτυο δεν φταίει.
λοιπόν είναι ανοιχτό εκτός δικτύου..
στα ξαφνικά κολλάει, το κλείνω απο το κουμπάκι στην πίσω πλευρά.
το ανοίγω μπορεί να μην ανοίξει με την πρώτη οπότε κλείνω και ξανα ανοίγω το κουμπάκι, δεν ανοίγει αμέσως μπορεί να περάσουν και 40 δευτερόλεπτα για να κάνει το μπιπ και να ανοίξει κάτι που παλιά το έκανε αμεσως σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα..
ανοίγει μου βγάζει να κάνω όλες μα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις ξανά.
εκεί που αρχίζω να ρυθμίζω κολλάει πάλι.
ξανά όλη  η διαδικασία για να ανοίξει.
ανοίγει μετά απο λίγη προσπάθεια, αρχίζω να ρυθμίζω απο την αρχή, τα κάνω όλα και γράφει κανονικά, αν μπω μέσα στα μενου μπορεί να κολλήσει πάλι, αν το κλείσω πάλι θα χάσεις τις ρυθμίσεις..
και όλα αυτά εκτός δικτύου.
δοκίμασα άλλον δίσκο αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.
το πήγα στο κατάστημα που το αγόρασα το κράτησε 5-6 μέρες, τις πρώτες 2 μια χαρά μετά άρχισε τα κολλήματα(στο κατάστημά του έγινε αυτό)
τώρα το έχω απο την παρασκευή  και γράφει, αλλά αν το κλείσω θα τα χάσει όλα.
και αν το πειράξω θα κολλήσει..

----------


## paulk

Ξέρετε κάποιο κατάστημα που μπορεί να το φτιάξει?
Να είναι έμπιστος.

----------


## paulk

σήμερα έκατσα και άνοιξα το καταγραφικό...εντώπισα κάτι πάνω στην πλακέτα απο την κάτω μεριά..
για δείτε την δεύτερη εικόνα το έχω κυκλώσει. 
είναι ακριβώς κάτω απο buzzer, αλλα αυτό δουλεύει μια χαρά, κάνει μπιπ

----------


## ggr

Eιναι υπολειματα απο flux,προφανως το buzzer κολληθηκε με το χερι λογω αντικαταστασης πχ.
Δεν εχει να κανει με το προβλημα σου.

----------


## paulk

μμ μάλιστα..έχει ένα ρελε ακούγετε το κλικ αλλά όχι αμέσως όπως όταν ήταν στα καλά του
αν και αποκλείεται  να είναι αυτό γιατί δεν μου κρατάει την μνήμη..
https://www.google.gr/search?q=hui+k...ZYK6dMDE0MM%3A
λες να είναι αυτό;;
θα το στείλω στην αθήνα μεσα στην βδομάδα απλά αν είναι κάτι εύκολο μπορώ να το φτιάξω.

----------


## lepouras

να πω μια βλακεία? η ψήκτρα που είναι επάνω στον επεξεργαστή έτσι όπως έχει γυρίσει επάνω στον κρύσταλλο υπάρχει περίπτωση να του μεταφέρει θερμοκρασία και να τον επηρεάζει με αποτέλεσμα να επηρεάζει και άλλα?

----------

picdev (12-01-17)

----------


## paulk

Χωρίς να είμαι 100% σίγουρος νομίζω έτσι ήταν απο την ημέρα που το αγόρασα...
Και απορία το έχω πως μπορώ να το ισιώσω;;

----------


## picdev

ο κρύσταλος δεν πρέπει να ακουμπάει πουθενά, αν κουμπάει και έχει φάει τόση ζεστη ίσως να εχει καταστραφεί.
δύσκολα ισιώνει αν ειναι με την ειδική κόλλα , να σου πω να το ζεστάνεις ? με ζεστό αέρα και να αλλάξεις και κρύσταλλο.

Επίσης με εναν παλμογράφο θα έλεγχα ολες τις τάσεις των παλμοτροφοτικών μήπως την έχει ακούσει κάποιος πυκνωτής

----------

